# How much poop is normal?!



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi

Can any one advise me how much poop for a 6 month hedgie is normal please?

Im a new mummy and having worried about everything else, i think this is my last concern for now! He's eating and drinking and running on his wheel all night (as long as im not around that is!). But he's only doing one small poop (which seems a perfectly healthy one) when i get him out at night, but thats it. There is none on his wheel, in his cage or in his litter tray. Is this normal?

I gave him a warm foot bath to see if that helped but nothing. He's eating the same dried cat food (Royal Canin baby cat 34) since i got him (only 2 weeks ago) but he was pooping so much more before. This has been going on for about 3 days at least. Any advice PLEASE?!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you counting his kibble to know exactly how much he is eating? 

How long are his poops? At around 5-6 months they do start to ease up on the poop amount and food intake. The average adult hedgie poops about 1.5" - 3" per night. Normal is toothpaste sized and slightly firmer than toothpaste

What do you use for litter? Some litters such as Yesterdays News can really shrink poop and it can be difficult to notice sometimes. 

At his age, he should be going off Baby Cat as it is too high in fat for adults. Don't start changing it for another week or two though and then start adding new food slowly.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

I've just been putting a small dish worth of kibble in his cage, is this right? How much should i be giving him so i can count it? I can see that he has been eating though.

His poop is only about 1" but is slightly firmer than toothpaste.

I use catsan natural wood for the litter tray. Is this ok? I did read up as much as i could before i got him but i seem to still be getting things wrong! He's only pooping when i get him out at night and im really sure there is nothing else for the rest of the night.

Ill change his food, thank you. The baby stuff was what he was being fed on before i got him but ill change it as you've suggested.


----------

